# Winter Tyres



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I was just looking through some of the Topics for winter tyres and how so many claim that winter tyres wear much quicker than summers.

I realised that in my many responses, I may have missed an important point.

Most winter tyres in Europe have two tyre tread wear indicators. The first one is the wear limit for the tyres useable winter life, the second will be when the tyre is approaching its legal or summer life.

So, whilst it may be true that some winter tyres do wear quicker, some too fast, like the Nokian WR. Others not only wear very well, but they also have a deeper tread.

Take for Example Continental Standard Vanco tyre. Its new tread depth is 7mm. Michelin's Alpin commercial tyre is 10mm. Thus, giving you a longer tread life. If you buy right and are lucky enough to get the last few mm to the summer season. The Michelins will, and I speak from experience, last just as long, if not longer than the Continental.

TM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The Nexen new tyre in the workshop has 10+mm new tread, the Geolander tyres under it have similar or a bit more.

7mm sounds a bit low for a new tyre? Might be the size, ours are 225/75R16c, the ones I measured were 215/75/16c.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Which beggars the question do we do enough mileage with the average motor home, or do tyres deteriorate from age and parking for long periods in one spot rather than wear by road use...

So is it that much of an issue?...

ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Our vans coming up on 20K miles but is 7 years old with original tyres.
Still loads of wear on them but they will need changing soon.
Based on that mileage I'll certainly be looking at winter tyres next round. The extra tread depth should also help in those muddy fields!

My only concern with winter tyres is high speeds on hot southern france roads. The extra tread depth and softer compound could allow additional tyre heat to build up.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

In the parts of Europe where Winter Tyres ( M&S marking is the legal requirement) then 4mm tread depth is minimum allowed.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

THIS  is an interesting article on the subject. I appreciate that it relates to cars, but the same should apply to motorhomes.

Roger


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have never had any issues with winter tyres in summer. Many French Alpine residents use winters all-year.

Italy have made them illegal to use in summer mind.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Italy have made them illegal to use in summer mind.
> 
> TM


No they haven't - they have made the use of lower speed rated winter tyres illegal in summer.

Provided the "winter" tyres have the same speed rating as the OEM "summer" tyre fitment there is no illegality.

The problem arises because in some instances the OEM speed rating of the recommended winter tyre fitment is less than the ultimate speed capability of the car.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Italy have made them illegal to use in summer mind.
> ...


Yes, you are correct.

Thanks


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pat-H said:


> Our vans coming up on 20K miles but is 7 years old with original tyres.
> Still loads of wear on them but they will need changing soon.
> Based on that mileage I'll certainly be looking at winter tyres next round. The extra tread depth should also help in those muddy fields!
> 
> My only concern with winter tyres is high speeds on hot southern france roads. The extra tread depth and softer compound could allow additional tyre heat to build up.


That's why I went for Conti Vanco Four Seasons.


----------

